# BigDyl's Journal (Original name, i know)



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2004)

Leg Day


Squats (bar on back)

135 X 10 ATF
225 x 10 ATF 
275 X 6 Paralell
315 X 2 Above Paralell

Leg Press:

440 x 10
675 X 8
Dropset 675 X 6, 585 X 8, 495 x 11.  Felt dizzy after these, so took a longer break.

Leg extensions, machine with plates.

225 X 20
270 X 15
335 X 12
390 X 6?

Is it bad if your leg extensions are stronger than your squat? lol

Leg Curls (Hamstrings)

135 X 20
180 X 15
225 X 12
245 X 8



Wasn't feeling squats today.  After 6 months i still don't think I have gotten the form down.  Random people come into the room and often tell me I'm doing it wrong, which is annoying.  One guy says to keep my back like |  and another guy says to try and lean back while falling forward, wtf?

Anyways, maybe its just my height that is throwing me off.  I squat into the mirror, and it always seems I'm never parrellel unless i go ATF.  I think my weak areas are lower back and hip flexors, although i don't know hot to tell for sure.


Me after my workout today: http://www.ronniecoleman.net/redemptionclip.jpg  <-- rediculous picture


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice journal, keep it up.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Sigh...........


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 19, 2006)

I miss you BigDyl.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

update!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)

I see someone is stalking me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job!


I am going to subscribe to this journal and watch your every move...


"Private eyes...are watching you....they see your every move."


----------



## MyK (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood can bench more than you can squat!!!


KENWOWN3DDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!1!11111!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

w00t Dyldo has a journal!

Goddamnit... I just realized this was an old ass journal that got bumped...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)

This journal is about 1 year old.  Lawl.  I'll start a new one soon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good deal.... SON!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

lol


----------

